# Lots Of Different Sodas



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

I am finally getting around to packing up my house. My basement is full of bottles and I am getting rid of the sodas. I have no clue about any of these so if you have info on any of them, please post.  My husband says if they don't go he's having a yard sale lol  Some I have pictures and some I don't (mad rush)  So here we go (please bare with me)
 First is a HEWITT BOTTLING WORKS with the words REGISTERED    CONTENTS 6 1/2 FL OZ   ROCKLAND, MAINE. Base has the number 2.
 No pic.

 Second is : a brown DAZZLE with the words 32 OZ
 No pic.

 Third is:  GREENWAY'S has an embossed champagne glass, green with big kickup


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Cont.....
 Fourth: MILLBROOK CLUB   FIRST NATIONAL STORES,INC CONTENTS 12 FL OZS
 No pic.

 5th:  2 diff size P.J.RITTER   bottom: P.J.RITTER
                                                                 2
                                                             PHILA.
                                                            14        1
                                                          COMPANY


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Cont......
 6th: brown CERTO    REG   US   PAT  OFF, FOR 1/2 BOTTLE POUR TO HERE (all upside down with arrows)  bottom: 5  , MADE IN USA,   X 67
 No pic.

 7th: GRANITE ROCK BOTTLING WORKS, WEST ROCKPORT,ME  ,  6 1/2 FL OZ REGISTERED        THIS BOTTLE CANNOT BE SOLD


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Cont.....
 9th:  DIRIGO   CONTENTS 71/2 FL OZS   DIRIGO BOTTLING CO   PORTLAND, ME   (15 above PORTLAND)


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Cont.....
 10th :   NU GRAPE  IMITATION GRAPE     PAT MARCH 9,1920     NOT GRAPE JUICE     FLAVOR YOU CAN'T FORGET     6 F OZ


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Cont.....
 11th:   MACK BEVERAGES (ACL)
 ROY MACK WALDOBORO, ME
 MIN CONTENTS 6 1/2 FL OZ


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Cont.....
 12th:  HEDRICH'S    PRESQUE ISLE   1927


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Cont......
 13TH:    SQUEEZE  7 FL OZ  TRADEMARK REGISTERED   base-43


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Cont....... (getting sick of this yet?)
 14TH:   WHISTLE   REGISTERED 6 1/2 FL OZ     WHISTLE BOTTLING CO
 No pic.

 15TH:   CLICQUOT CLUB  TRADEMARK REGISTERED  (BASE) a picture of a man carrying a bottle.
 No pic.

 16th:  DYCALA'S SPRING BOTTLING WORKS    CAP. 8 FLU OZS
 WOONSOCKET,RI  (BASE)   D   64


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Cont......
 17th:     COCA COLA hobbleskirt a weird aqua green   AUBURN ME


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is a list of the ACL'S:
 OLD SCOTCH BEVERAGE       AUGUSTA, ME

 PEPSI

 O-SO GRAPE SODA  RICH IN DEXTROSE FOR QUICK ENERGY  LOWELL, MA

 MISSION BEVERAGE    MACHIAS, ME

 DR. SWETT'S ROOTBEER

 NEHI  ROYAL CROWN BOTTLING WORKS   MAQUOKETA, IOWA  10  0Z

 HAVENER'S FINE SODAS      ROCKLAND,ME

 ORANGE BLOSSOMS     NEWCASTLE, ME

 BATCHELOR'S BEVERAGES     WOONSOCKET, RI

 LEARY'S ROOTBEER    NEWBURYPORT, MASS

 1 black  5 white  NESBITT'S OF CALIFORNIA

 All are varied reguarding acl wear.....just want info and prices please.  Whew  I think thats it for soda's now..
 TY,
 Pam


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 18, 2007)

I forgot....while I was downstairs I took a pic of the bottle area.  All these are going lol I have my work cut out for me!


----------



## wvhillbilly (Mar 18, 2007)

If ya have any WV stuff give me a holler[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 19, 2007)

if you just "happened to have" anything from spencer mass. i would love to have it....cause thats my name....i only know of 2 bottles from their one i have and the other was a killer emerald milk

 did you get the whiskey i sent yet? i havent heard anything about it yet......


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Mar 19, 2007)

Spencer- I got the bottle ok, I love it. Thanks

 As for bottles from Spencer, MA...you never know. I have a large dump coming up when the snow stops, and maybe a privy or 2  on the property in Ma. I will let ya know.
 Pam


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 19, 2007)

great to hear that you got the bottle ok! glad you like it! 

 also, i hope you get some from Spencer, Mass. i could always make room for something with my name on it!


----------

